# Steelhead Tourney ?



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever thought of putting together a Tourney for Steelhead ?( river fishing )---I have been throwing some ideas around in my head and have some ideas for a catch and release tourney. Thought I would toss this out and see where it goes.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Golden1 said:


> Has anyone ever thought of putting together a Tourney for Steelhead ?( river fishing )---I have been throwing some ideas around in my head and have some ideas for a catch and release tourney. Thought I would toss this out and see where it goes.


A friend of mine is in one right now, sounds about like what you are talking about. He is an OGF member but doesn't post much. What he is in is like a 3-trip C&R tourney with a date in November (I think, I know he just had the first day of it), another in January, and the 3rd date later in the spring. They are paired with a partner to fish with and keep things honest, measure/photo their biggest steelhead of each trip and I think the highest accumulated number (add up the 3 longest fish) wins. I could be wrong on the details, but I know it's something like that!


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

count me in if you get a tourney going


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

rustyhooks said:


> count me in if you get a tourney going



I second that!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Cream, sounds like the OCBS Tournament??? OCBS has some C&R tournaments (a fly series and open series). Several years ago they were kill tournaments, but that eventually got bad press. 

OCBS gives out plaques and small gift certificates as prizes to the individual date winners and the top three series winners. Everything is pretty much on an honor system and you must fish with another club member. 

They do have a raffle for prizes at the end which ALL contestants that checked any fish get tickets for the tournament raffle after the last tournament. Beyond that, most of the guys sign up to ensure a few guaranteed days out on the water without the old lady giving them grief. 

C510I


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

If you do it i am in!!! Good point about having a reason to HAVE to get out of the house too.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sounds like it could be fun.


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

Let's make our own tourney in the rockies during the spring. Loser have to buy dinner for everyone! =)


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would definitely be down as I am a big steelie magnet apparently......jk kinda


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

With all the responses so far it looks like this is a good idea,, I will work on some details tonight and post tomorrow and see if we can get this together... it can be the Annual Polar Bear Steel Tourney lol... maybe the 18 or 19 th of Dec ?.. I am open for any input you guys may have....


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

RockyRiverRay said:


> im in... 20 dollars a person? 5 dollar big fish optional?


Good Idea. What do you guys think partner up and just pick your own water? Any Erie Trib?


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Of course fishing the winter redds will be off limits . 

C510I


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

I put together a rough draft for rules to see what kind of response we get...If we get this going everyone must remember,,, large payback means It should be a draw tourney as to partners, taking away any doubt as to who caught what.....so here is the rough draft....
First Annual Polar Bear Steel Tourney

1. All fish to be measured and released alive.( measure to nearest 1/2 inch )
picture of fish must be presented at tourney ending meeting place.Camera phones accepted.
2. Partner must sign stating length of fish.
3. Any rod can be used ie.- fly, centre pin,noodle, spey, entrants choice.
4. All entrants to meet at central meeting place to be announced.
5. All entrants to return to central location by 5:30 pm day of tourney.
Failure to return will result in disqualification.
6. All present state laws to be fully adhered to.
7. Any and all baits allowed as long as they meet state regs.
8. River of your choice day of tourney...
9. All chosen rivers must be open to all entrants, no private waters allowed.
10.This will be a two person tourney,, 
We will do our best to see that everyone has someone to fish with,
safety concerns self explanatory.

This is just a start as to the rules.. they will be finalized for the actual event.
Hopefully this can be a fun experience for all.
Thinking of a 20$ fee per person, with a 5$ big fish side pot...
It will be a two fish limit with the most inches winning.
Depending on entries we can decide how many places to pay out.

Approx Payout,,100% payback
10 entries = $200--$ 140 first-$60 second.
20 entries = 400--$225 1st. $ 125 second $50 3rd

If all goes well and we get intrest in this event we can plan 
for maybe a bigger entry fee and payout at a later date,,, 
maybe a spring tourney and for sure one next fall.

All rules are just a draft,, they can be changed and so can the payback format...
All thougts , ideas and input would be appreciated......


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Whaere do you think the meeting spot would be? Are you guys thinking a central location or east/west side? Just wondering


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

will try to make it a central location,,,,that way we can cover, rocky. chagrin. and grand...


----------



## green (Dec 7, 2010)

tournaments for money are bad for the fishery ,just like guides and wanna be guides. its no coinencedence that the grand river tourney has been gone for two years and now our fish are getting bigger. no longer are goofballs wacking 30 to 32 inch fish for 50 bucks


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome, let's get this going! I think the rules should work out nicely

Edit, maybe make the meet time earlier so it does not take up the entire day. Maybe 330 or so


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

green said:


> tournaments for money are bad for the fishery ,just like guides and wanna be guides. its no coinencedence that the grand river tourney has been gone for two years and now our fish are getting bigger. no longer are goofballs wacking 30 to 32 inch fish for 50 bucks


Read the rules again.... Especially #1


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

i would be in, i am new to steelhead but this sounds fun and a good use of twenty bucks!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Not a bad idea for sure. However, be careful presenting this, especially when Money is involved, because there are liability issues which come into play whenever any type of tournament is concerned. I don't know what the specific laws are like in OH, but being involved in many tournaments myself, you must have proper clearances to hold such an event in PA. Especially if it is going to be openly published for everyone in the world to see and be involved in. Anyone in the world can become an OGF member right? Just sayin'.

I'd get involved as long as its legal with the $ aspect/laws, the meeting place is conducive to my partner and I and especially if there was no money involved at all.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

green said:


> tournaments for money are bad for the fishery ,just like guides and wanna be guides. its no coinencedence that the grand river tourney has been gone for two years and now our fish are getting bigger. no longer are goofballs wacking 30 to 32 inch fish for 50 bucks


LOL! I really find it hard to believe that a small local one day CATCH AND RELEASE tournament has any effect on the steelhead population in the grand river. "No longer are there goofball wacking 30 to 32 inch fish" Really?? Im pretty sure their are plenty of goombahs whacking 30-32" fish every single day for eggs and trophy's... A small local tournament would hardly have a noticeable effect on a healthy, well stocked river in my opinion. Do you honestly think everyone is gonna be catching two 30"+ fish?? I dont... God forbid we let our selves have a bit of fun... :C

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

As long as we have the right understanding of this tourney, then we dont need to worry about any regulations. Dont think of this as a world wide tourney but only a tourney that some fishing addicts in a random chatroom is making up for fun. Now down to the real question, WHO IS KEEPING THE MONEY?! lol. May I volunteer -). Jk. 

But overall, I think we should keep it at the same river so everyone else has the same shot at the biggies. If it's all at the same river, the conditions will be similar and it will all come down to...LUCK!...oh i mean skills. 

I say we tell craig from Erie Outfitter to Sponsor us. We wear his store logo during the tourney and he gives us free bait -).


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice Don, I do think though that contestants should invest in some of those dollar store hemming rulers (about 2 bucks a piece?). The tournament director can buy them when the official number of teams is released and each team should be responsible for paying for them at the check in. Only CLEAR pictures using the given ruler with visible fish length from tip of the kype to pinched tail (measure to nearest half inch) should be accepted. Just an idea so that we dont have previously caught fish being submitted...

Ray


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im in!!!!! Who wants to partner up???????

Don, just to be on the safe side...... I would put that photo must be taken with tape measure along side of fish!!!! No tape, no fish entry!!! .02 cents


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok,,, fom the recent input,, yes,,, I will be passing out tapes the day of tourney that must be used and pics taken,,,I am working on the rules sheet and will post soon,, and sure Lets partner up...as of yet I don't have one,,,would be a pleasure to have you there...Looks like from the responses we can have a fun day on the rivers,,would really like to see this become something that we can all enjoy and get together for the enjoyment of the sport...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> As long as we have the right understanding of this tourney, then we dont need to worry about any regulations. Dont think of this as a world wide tourney but only a tourney that some fishing addicts in a random chatroom is making up for fun.


You're probably right, odds are you don't have to worry much about regs, but after further research; I would. The potential of penalties is there. Look it up.

I'd commit pending some more details.
-legality
-locations
-time/days of the event


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> You're probably right, odds are you don't have to worry much about regs, but after further research; I would. The potential of penalties is there. Look it up.
> 
> I'd commit pending some more details.
> -legality
> ...


Thanks Paul for the input..... Don, Paul is right...... Ill get all the info here in a bit and call you this evening with all the info....


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

green said:


> tournaments for money are bad for the fishery ,just like guides and wanna be guides. its no coinencedence that the grand river tourney has been gone for two years and now our fish are getting bigger. no longer are goofballs wacking 30 to 32 inch fish for 50 bucks


Interesting insight there, and it likely does have some merit. I think the biggest issue was how many 8-11# 28-30" fish were killed in that tournament that would have been a legitimate trophy fish the following year. I fished it each year but never entered a fish less than 12# or 32", problem was most guys didn't have realistic thoughts about what size a big steelhead really is. Truthfully, there's a multitude more of fish killed for eggs each and every year than any other reason.

A C&R tournament will have no effect, although it's difficult to measure a fish very accurately with a cloth/plastic tape. I had a buddy who used to carry an aluminum 36" rule off the back of his vest back in the day which gave a much more accurate measurement streamside. Having significant money in a C&R tournament is probably a bad idea. If you want to find the bad side of many things in life, put a price tag on it.

Just like the guides that run the rivers should be regulated (licensed) by the state, so should monetary fishing tournaments, but our state has always been very slow to react and rarely proactive. 

C510I


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's a link to register a tournament, just not sure if it applies to a stream tournament. I'd suggest contacting ODNR.

http://98.129.163.232/upload/documents/recreation/marine_event_application_FILLABLE.pdf

C510I


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

IMO, I'd keep the moneys low.
Seems like every time there's some bigger money involved, someone always gets po'd or gets an attitude.
Sounds like fun though.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Here's a link to register a tournament, just not sure if it applies to a stream tournament. I'd suggest contacting ODNR.
> 
> http://98.129.163.232/upload/documents/recreation/marine_event_application_FILLABLE.pdf
> 
> C510I


Thanks for the Info...... Been on phone all morning for Don.... We do not need a permit from ODNR.... I have already gotten the permit from Mike from Cleveland Metro Parks for Rocky and Chagrin and I am working on the Grand...
So all the permit stuff is covered! Don is working on the final rules and regs and will post them up soon....


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> IMO, I'd keep the moneys low.
> Seems like every time there's some bigger money involved, someone always gets po'd or gets an attitude.
> Sounds like fun though.


Yea i could see that with a substantial entry fee, but if anyone wants to get an attitude over 20 dollars. Please do not even consider entering.. We should mark the tapes with a red line at 30" so it can be seen from a distance when the tape is spread across the fish in the picture.. then a close up of the number.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

RockyRiverRay said:


> Yea i could see that with a substantial entry fee, but if anyone wants to get an attitude over 20 dollars. Please do not even consider entering.. We should mark the tapes with a red line at 30" so it can be seen from a distance when the tape is spread across the fish in the picture.. then a close up of the number.


good point R.R.R. 
i'm charging my camera batteries.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

i dont know if this has been covered ,or considered, but will we be picking our own partners or will it be a lottery type partner-up. i'm ok with either way ,was just wondering .


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

rustyhooks said:


> i dont know if this has been covered ,or considered, but will we be picking our own partners or will it be a lottery type partner-up. i'm ok with either way ,was just wondering .



You can pick whoever partner you'd like just so long as it not Craig Lewis or Jeff Liskay... LOL! just kiddin guys


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

sounds good R.R.R. 
here comes another dumb question, has it been decided what rivers will be included?


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Right now it looks like Rocky, Chagrin and Grand
Hope to have it finalized by later today....


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

rustyhooks said:


> sounds good R.R.R.
> here comes another dumb question, has it been decided what rivers will be included?



The Rock, Chagrin, and (Pending upon approval) the Grand. Should be a good time!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im still waiting to hear back on the permit for lake metro parks...


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Will there be a minimum age? I'd love to see a youngster like steelheadfever or one of my kids win it  . That would be sweet.

C510I


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

What about any other rivers & tribs & Lake Erie proper?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

This does sound like fun for you locals near Cleveland. Probably not for me, however, and not to hijack but I'd like to see a friendly site tourney based on honesty and without the cash (which often causes issues). Make the contest last a month or so and based on pictures of fish along side a measuring tool & scale. Donated prizes could be awarded to the winners and a central meeting place can be organized as a get together, meeting, party deal in the end. That way anyone who fishes any Lake Erie trib could get involved and there would be little time and location constraints. Solmon Crazy does something like this, but on a seasonal/larger scale.....Let me know if anyone would want to get something like this going in the future.

Note: This weather doesn't seem to be letting up for awhile, I just hope we're not going to get locked up for a long time!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> What about any other rivers & tribs & Lake Erie proper?


The problem with any other tribs is all the tribs that people will be fishing, we will need a permit for for insurance and liability issues.... This is a shore/wading fishing touney only. If boats/floattubes or yacks were used, we would need a permit though coats gaurd also...... We only picked Rocky, chagrin and Grand because there 99% ran though parks systems which is easy to get permits.... Any other we would have to get permits through every city!!!!




ShutUpNFish said:


> This does sound like fun for you locals near Cleveland. Probably not for me, however, and not to hijack but I'd like to see a friendly site tourney based on honesty and without the cash (which often causes issues). Make the contest last a month or so and based on pictures of fish along side a measuring tool & scale. Donated prizes could be awarded to the winners and a central meeting place can be organized as a get together, meeting, party deal in the end. That way anyone who fishes any Lake Erie trib could get involved and there would be little time and location constraints. Solmon Crazy does something like this, but on a seasonal/larger scale.....Let me know if anyone would want to get something like this going in the future.
> 
> This is a low key tourney between some members from ogf... Its a one day event that might grow into something bigger next season to where we might run it all season long with maybe sponsors and prizes... If that happens, we would probly have a couple bait shops with scales and slips.... But until then, this is just a one day thing...
> Next season I would like to work with Don and a few others to get a big season tourney going, but that takes alot of time to prep, help from bait shops, ect. ect. ect..... So just for now, its just a low key, 20 dollar entry and a fun day of fishing....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> The problem with any other tribs is all the tribs that people will be fishing, we will need a permit for for insurance and liability issues.... This is a shore/wading fishing touney only. If boats/floattubes or yacks were used, we would need a permit though coats gaurd also...... We only picked Rocky, chagrin and Grand because there 99% ran though parks systems which is easy to get permits.... Any other we would have to get permits through every city!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

would anyone be interested in being my partner? im a brand new steelfisherman, this is my first season. I am 3 for 3 so far, only went out twice tho lol. I am really excited about the tourney, but who ever is my partner is prolly at a little handicap cause i dont really know too much. But if anyone would want to be my partner i am definately all in this! I live 3 minutes from the grand and know a few good places there.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

We are in the final stages of getting this tourney together,, anyone interested please let either myself or steelhead bob know,,, hopefully those without partners can be paired up so all those wanting to fish will be able to...we will do our best to see that all entrants will have a fun day on the water....just give me a pm with phone numbers and we will do our best... thanks all and good luck to everyone....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I think it should be a random draw for partners, just another way to keep it fair.. just my .02.... I'd be in if this were the case. Be a good way to cover more water too.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

That was considered,,, but since we are keeping it to a small entry fee this first one will be choose your partner,,,If we have success at this and there is lots of interest we will plan a draw tourney in the future with an increased entry fee and payout...we have several ways to see that the rules will be adhered to, with honesty being the main focus. I am hoping true sportsmanship be shown by all those involved....


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

put me and my partner in for sure.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

We looking to do this in the spring or now? Cause were running out of time, the ice is already here?


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

Since nobody has done it yet, Im calling dibs on steelheadbob as my partner. LOL


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Date is set,,, DEC 18th...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Yanky said:


> Since nobody has done it yet, Im calling dibs on steelheadbob as my partner. LOL


sorry yanky, im already teamed up with someone.......


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Dec. 18th it is........there a meeting place yet? Also, I need a partner, think all my fair weather fishing buddies are huddled around the stove this time of year.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I need a partner as well. I'm a complete noob at fishing for these critters


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Rules are posted in the sticky..............
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1122240&posted=1#post1122240
Please, if you have any questions, please use this thread still for them, post only your name and partner name, if you need a partner, please state also.
Thanks


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

DANG! Dec 18th? Alright I guess I have to wait for the next Tourney. I wont be back until 29th. WIsh you guys luck. If this is successful, lets do it again in the spring! That's when i switch from a Spinner rod to a fly rod.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Since there are a ton of people without partners, either team up with each other or we should consider allowing single person "team" in which a contestant pays 40 dollars for entry. The $40 can be justified as a risk your willing to take in order to take home the entire cash payout instead of splitting it with a partner. Or we could also allow solo entries for $20... Either way is fine with me...


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

i would rather have a partner, so anyone that needs one i need one lol. Since im not sure what im doing im sure i could learn alot from the vets out there, hence its twenty bucks well spent!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

This is a two--2 fish limit per person,,,,,most inches for the 2 fish wins.....

Big fish is based on total inches for one--1 fish,,,,,

Example-,,,, 29 in. +29in. =58 total inches...beating.....say a 32 in. + 25 in.-=57 in..

Hopefully this explains it all. 
As for the partner facet of this tourney it is strictly for safety concerns. It is a very wise choice at this time of year to fish with a partner.
Placement for awards are for individuals ... not team totals.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Golden1 said:


> This is a two--2 fish limit per person,,,,,most inches for the 2 fish wins.....
> 
> Big fish is based on total inches for one--1 fish,,,,,
> 
> ...


I understand now Don, I guess im still used to fishing bass tourneys!
LMAO

Ray


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

if you look at the forecast it would seem that this tourney is NOT gonna happen....damn winter


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

this concerns me: Sunday Night
Snow showers. Windy and colder with lows 15 to 20. Chance of snow 80 percent. 
Monday
Snow showers. Breezy and colder with highs around 20. Chance of snow 80 percent. 
Monday Night
Snow showers likely. Lows around 10 above. Chance of snow 70 percent. 
Tuesday
Snow showers likely. Highs around 20. Chance of snow 60 percent. 
Tuesday Night
Cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow showers. Lows around 10 above.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> if you look at the forecast it would seem that this tourney is NOT gonna happen....damn winter


Theres always fishable water.. Im in no matter what, but it may be more fun to postpone it...


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

So I have a question about the mentioned rivers... One of the mentioned rivers is the Rocky.....Now that certain stretch of water does break into two ( west branch and east branch) are they ( the branches) considered fair game? I am speaking about the public property.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, I didn't realize so much permit work and stuff was required.
Thanks for spending the time setting this up guys.
I'm in if it doesn't freeze up.
Might partner with the wife. She'll probably stay in the warm car half the time.. . .


----------

